# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  King 2 & Win 7

## Микола

Установил на буке(win 7) старую игрушку дальнобойщики 2 включаю долго моргает экран потом надпись что не найден графический процессор, выключаю блок питания бук переключается на 2 видюху запускаю включается только меню искажено ужасно.Играть невозможно.Из прочитанного в гугле что надо убавить объем памяти до 2 гб потом сделать *bat фаил и запускать с него - не помогло запускается но меню искажено включить игру не возможно. есть соображения по этому поводу. Бук http://barnaul.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i133245/ смотреть здесь.

----------


## StuartSpova

Спасибо за совет 

BIKINI CONTEST — Конкурсы бикини 

beldades 
русская порноактриса 

micro bikinis

----------

